# TPF Lurker Update



## JacaRanda (Jun 20, 2017)

Around this time last year, I started a new hobby born from birdography.   I enjoyed (still do) getting up early, loading up the camera gear and hiking miles to get shots of anything alive.  After hours of shooting, lugging the gear back to the car became a pain in the rear, buttocks, calves, back, thighs, sacroiliac, shoulders etc.  I said to myself 'self, how can we make this easier?'  Mountain bike with rack - Bingo!
Got a bike, added a rack and bag that could carry the 7dmII and 300F4 lens.  That did the trick for many of my outtings.  During the bike research, I caught the mountain biking bug and NEEDED a bike just for riding down rocky mountains, through sandy creek beds with flowing water, past trail guarding rattlesnakes, under trees with chop licking mountain lions - all that stuff and more.

Here are a few pics of the bikes and a few somewhat recent shots of the birdies we love.

1) 


IMG_20160702_064622.jpg by Jack Stevenson, on Flickr

2) 


IMG_20170129_141813_519.jpg by Jack Stevenson, on Flickr

3) 


Killdeer by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

4) 


Osprey by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

5) 


Avocet Easter Eggs-1 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

6)


YellowLegs by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

7)


Untitled by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice set


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow, those are fantastic. Great variety. Wonderful image quality.


----------



## BrentC (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow, fantastic set!  Really impressed with the killdeer in flight.


----------



## waday (Jun 20, 2017)

Gorgeous shots! Love #7


----------



## Havana (Jun 20, 2017)

Superb images.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice; you're running the same tires on your bike as I am on mine.


----------



## limr (Jun 20, 2017)

#7 is outstanding!


----------



## Designer (Jun 20, 2017)

I've been thinking about you folks, so it's very nice to hear from you!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 20, 2017)

Great set and nice looking bike.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 20, 2017)

Jack is back!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 20, 2017)

WTF!!!! Man, those are niiiice!!!!


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 20, 2017)

PS- Derrel is correct, (for once), those are very very nice.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 20, 2017)

Long time no hear from.Gorgeous set of images, you haven lost your touch.When is the Tour De-France biker advent.LOL


----------



## PatrickW (Jun 21, 2017)

Nice, I love hummingbird!


----------



## baturn (Jun 21, 2017)

Great set!


----------



## snowbear (Jun 21, 2017)

Great set.  #7 nominated for POTM.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 21, 2017)

Nice work!  Love #7 and I second the nomination.  Beautifully framed and gorgeous colors.  Also like the two side by side birds (I'm no birder so can't identify).  Glad to know you abandoned us for a cool hobby and not due to some crazy, dangerous, look out for rattlesnakes type of thing.  

I've missed your comments and your photos.  Hope you'll come back more often.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 21, 2017)

Hey Jaca! nice to see you backka. 

The photos are beautiful.


----------



## bulldurham (Jun 22, 2017)

I am trying to figure out how to mount my camera to the front handlebar or middle cross bar in some manner that will protect both lens and body. I definitely need the exercise and  knees just do do walking well any more.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 22, 2017)

bulldurham said:


> I am trying to figure out how to mount my camera to the front handlebar or middle cross bar in some manner that will protect both lens and body. I definitely need the exercise and  knees just do do walking well any more.


Some kind of cage?  I'd go with a GoPro or a P&S if you could remote the shutter.


----------



## paigew (Jun 22, 2017)

Love the colors. Hummingbird is my fave [emoji119]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 23, 2017)

Yep, nice set and the hummer is phenomenal!


----------



## alv (Jun 23, 2017)

sometimes its nice when things come togather al


----------



## otherprof (Jun 24, 2017)

JacaRanda said:


> Around this time last year, I started a new hobby born from birdography.   I enjoyed (still do) getting up early, loading up the camera gear and hiking miles to get shots of anything alive.  After hours of shooting, lugging the gear back to the car became a pain in the rear, buttocks, calves, back, thighs, sacroiliac, shoulders etc.  I said to myself 'self, how can we make this easier?'  Mountain bike with rack - Bingo!
> Got a bike, added a rack and bag that could carry the 7dmII and 300F4 lens.  That did the trick for many of my outtings.  During the bike research, I caught the mountain biking bug and NEEDED a bike just for riding down rocky mountains, through sandy creek beds with flowing water, past trail guarding rattlesnakes, under trees with chop licking mountain lions - all that stuff and more.
> 
> Here are a few pics of the bikes and a few somewhat recent shots of the birdies we love.
> ...


Great set, and great to see you back!


----------



## Donde (Jun 24, 2017)

Top notch images. Very nice.


----------



## Hunter58 (Jun 24, 2017)

I have to make sure my wife doesn't see this post... she says I need more exercise.   That is a great idea and nice shots you posted.


----------



## terri (Jun 25, 2017)

Sweet pics!    And the bike looks great, too.

Good to see you posting, my friend!


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 25, 2017)

I like that bike also.  Carbon fiber?


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 27, 2017)

Oh shoot.  Sidetracked again.    Thanks everyone for the comments.  Darn, I forgot to state 'comments, critics, and comedy welcome'.



tirediron said:


> Very nice; you're running the same tires on your bike as I am on mine.


Hi Tirediron.  What are you riding?  Man oh man, would I love to go riding up in your area.  The mountain bike Mecca.



Designer said:


> I've been thinking about you folks, so it's very nice to hear from you!


Hi Designer, hope you are well.



Gary A. said:


> PS- Derrel is correct, (for once), those are very very nice.


Haaa, I know D-sizzle (Derrel) is holding it down around here.  Keep them honest D-sizzle! 



DarkShadow said:


> Long time no hear from.Gorgeous set of images, you haven lost your touch.When is the Tour De-France biker advent.LOL


Hey DS.  OMG@TDF.  I'm already thinking I should have just gotten one E-Bike! 



snowbear said:


> Great set.  #7 nominated for POTM.


Thank you Snowbear 



SquarePeg said:


> Nice work!  Love #7 and I second the nomination.  Beautifully framed and gorgeous colors.  Also like the two side by side birds (I'm no birder so can't identify).  Glad to know you abandoned us for a cool hobby and not due to some crazy, dangerous, look out for rattlesnakes type of thing.
> I've missed your comments and your photos.  Hope you'll come back more often.


Haaaaaaaaaaaa SquarePants    No way San Jose, would I ever abandon the TPF fam.  I'm like that 54 year old child that always comes home for a good meal before I go wandering around in the wilderness again.



bulldurham said:


> I am trying to figure out how to mount my camera to the front handlebar or middle cross bar in some manner that will protect both lens and body. I definitely need the exercise and  knees just do do walking well any more.


Let me know if you come up with a DIY rig.  The bag on the back works well.  At some point, I may even try to put a larger lens in the panniers.







Hunter58 said:


> I have to make sure my wife doesn't see this post... she says I need more exercise.   That is a great idea and nice shots you posted.


Hi Hunter.  It's great exercise (that has not translated into weight loss - yet).  I have an appointment with Mr. Sam Adams to discuss the issue. 



Gary A. said:


> I like that bike also.  Carbon fiber?


Hi Gary, no carbon fiber on either of these.  I thought long and hard but decided if I was not racing, I would save the extra 1K that carbon fiber adds to the cost.  I would love to have it for those hill climbing moments though.


----------



## jpross123 (Jun 29, 2017)

Great photos! My favorite is number 7!


----------

